# "Quinn" at the vet & weight ?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not sure on the weight, but I just have to say she is sooooooo cute I just can't stop looking at her pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think that is pretty tiny for a mini. I would guess 9-10 pounds full grown. But I am better at guessing the toys.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cooper was 5.5 pounds at 9 weeks at the vet check. I think he is going to be in the middle of the mini range? I am not sure, of course, but he seems really small to me. I'd say your puppy is going to be a small mini. Rememberm though, mini's go by height, not by weight. How tall is she at the shoulder? Cooper was about 8.5 inches tall. He is 9 inches tall now (a couple weeks later).


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Not familiar with mini's, but she is one cute puppy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is gorgeous! That does sound like a mid - large size toy weight though!


----------



## Pacheco (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not sure her height. I thought that was small for a mini. Makes you wonder how good your breeder is. I was figuring 9-10 lbs too, and I find that small to consider it a mini, when we pick her up I will measure her height.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Weight can be a bit deceptive - as adults my toy weighs the same as my mini, within half a pound, (about 10 lbs) but the toy is a solid build and the mini is about 4-5 inches taller but finely boned and delicate.

Not that I'm an authority on the subject, you understand!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

"Toy" and "mini" are just arbitrary designations. Whatever size category she ends up falling into, she's going to be your sweet, adorable Quinn. I can't wait to see how her markings develop as she matures and gets her first "big girl" groom, so please post lots and lots of pics!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whatever size she is I only know for sure she is CUTE!!!! I can't wait to see her marking too! I love those little white feet!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pacheco said:


> I'm not sure her height. I thought that was small for a mini. Makes you wonder how good your breeder is. I was figuring 9-10 lbs too, and I find that small to consider it a mini, when we pick her up I will measure her height.


Standard poodle puppies are usually in the 8-10 pound range at 8 weeks old, so that would be way too heavy for a mini. I would think 4-7 pounds at 8 weeks would be normal for a mini. Your puppy was only 7 weeks when weighed, right? She may be a small mini. You'll have to see how tall she is when you pick her up. Usually around 8-8.5 inches tall at 8 weeks.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

That is a very adorable pup there!!! 


Our "oversized" toy was 4.65lbs at 8 1/2 weeks old. He is now about 11-12lbs at about 9 months old.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My little mini Tia weighed around 3lb when we got her at 8 weeks and she was very tiny like your little girl. I expected her to grow a lot bigger than she has, she is now 10lb and is nearly 11 months old. She had her first heat at 7 months and seemed to stop growing soon after. Even though she is a registered miniature poodle she is the size of a toy!
I wouldn't change her though,she is adorable and is definitely in charge over my huge 70lb standard poodle boy!






I took this photo the other day after I bathed and clipped her.


----------



## Pacheco (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh she is adorable! 

The reason why I am asking, and maybe I should have said this when I first opened the thread, is because I had a Morkie and she was just over 5lbs, we have had a great pyr who was over 120lbs and we rehomed her with a friend at a farm when we moved into our apartment, we just lost our American bulldogxboxer she was 50lbs, so we were wondering if there was such a formula to know if she would be 10, 15 or 20 Lbs just to give us an idea of what we are going to have, it was just curiousity....I would not trade her for anything...did you see her pics?????? omg she is so mine! :devil:


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Who cares when she is that cute?! She seems healthy.


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Mini*

My miniature is a five year old male. He is built very stocky with short legs and his weight is 19 pounds.


----------



## Penang (Feb 4, 2014)

Adorable for sure! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of Quinn in the weeks ahead.


----------

